# Inter - Genoa. 28 febbraio ore 15. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2021)

Per l'Inter gara abbastanza facile a caccia della quinta vittoria di fila e che affronterà il Genoa a San Siro.

Si giocherà domenica 28 febbario alle ore 15


----------



## bmb (27 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per l'Inter gara abbastanza facile a caccia della quinta vittoria di fila e che affronterà il Genoa a San Siro.
> 
> Si giocherà domenica 28 febbario alle ore 15



Devono solo decidere quanti fargliene.


----------



## davidelynch (27 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per l'Inter gara abbastanza facile a caccia della quinta vittoria di fila e che affronterà il Genoa a San Siro.
> 
> Si giocherà domenica 28 febbario alle ore 15



Oramai solo le vicende societarie possono fermare la loro corsa scudetto.


----------



## Goro (27 Febbraio 2021)

Andranno a +7, cosa volere di più


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2021)

È inutile che tifate i gobbi. Questi ormai sono infermabili


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2021)

I giocatori del genoa dopo la partita andranno dritti a casa senza far la doccia causa mancanza di acqua calda. 

Lavala. Pazza Inter.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Partita dall'esito scontato


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I giocatori del genoa dopo la partita andranno dritti a casa senza far la doccia causa mancanza di acqua calda.
> 
> Lavala. Pazza Inter.



Post dell'anno... ahahahah!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Perin col mal di schiena a fine partita.


----------



## Goro (28 Febbraio 2021)

Intanto la squadra in Cina chiude mentre qui l'Inter fa il bello e il cattivo tempo


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2021)

Attenzione alla succursale gobba e all'eventuale sicario in giallo.


----------



## Gamma (28 Febbraio 2021)

So che piace gufare, ma sono troppo poco superstizioso per non dire che questa è una di quelle partite che potrebbe mettere l'inter in difficoltà, il Genoa non è quello di inizio anno, si è ripreso e le piccole in forma sono anche più temibili delle grandi in uno stato di forma mediocre(noi), quindi attenzione...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ballardini ha cambiato molti giocatori rispetto alle altre partir.. senza senso zappacosta zajc criscito out..


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2021)

Inter già avanti dopo 30 secondi. Quest'anno toccherà vederli vincere lo scudetto poco da fare


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2021)

Si ciao buona notte


----------



## meteoras1982 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Campiona strachiuso, strafinito purtroppo.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Febbraio 2021)

Si vede bene che il Genoa oggi ha proprio voglia di impegnarsi...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque sto Barella mostruoso è ovunque


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2021)

Buonanotte.
Pensavo alla dormita, ma purtroppo è bello


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2021)

campionato finito


----------



## kipstar (28 Febbraio 2021)

ribadisco la mia idea che sono dipendenti doppio filo con un giocatore uno......


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ballardini ha cambiato molti giocatori rispetto alle altre partir.. senza senso zappacosta zajc criscito out..



Assurdo, siamo alla follia più totale.
Questo non è calcio, non è calcio.
Hanno 10 punti di vantaggio, non c'è nulla da amministrare, solo giocare.

In 36 anni non ricordo una singola partita in cui hanno fatto turnover contro di noi.

Fuori anche Destro, Shomurodov/Pandev.

E non venitemi a dire che noi non dobbiamo arrabbiarci e ci sentiamo accerchiati...
Follia!!


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Vinceranno con minimo 10 punti sulla seconda


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2021)

Squadre disgustose in Serie A, da serie dilettanti.


----------



## Love (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi bisogna essere seri...l'inter è la squadra più forte...è senza coppe...ha conte come allenatore...sente l'odore del sangue e secondo voi fallisce l'occasione di allungare ancora di più...ma dai...è stato bello finchè è durato...adesso pensiamo al 4o posto che per noi è fondamentale.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo lo scempio della formazione della Samp vedo che anche il Genoa non è stato da meno,e io che ancora guardo il calcio italiano.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tanto da Luglio saranno cavoli cari neroblu. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Febbraio 2021)

Forse non è ancora chiaro che questi non ne perderanno più nemmeno mezza. Per avere qualche speranza dovevamo arrivare al post derby davanti, il nostro sogno di vincere il campionato è finito a La Spezia.


----------



## Rudi84 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Forse anche noi dovremmo comprare giocatori senza pagarli e senza pagare gli stipendi come gli irrilevanti. Compriamo de bruine e mbappe e vinciamo tranquillamente


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ma seriamente c'era qualche illuso che pensava che l'inter non avrebbe vinto lo scudetto? Giocano con i titolari da sempre, lukaku barella hakimi mai squalificati o infortunati... e Lukaku.. vabè è immarcabile. Io che lo amo sin dai tempi dell' everton lo conosco bene e difatti ero sorpreso di come real o simili non lo avessero mai cercato


----------



## R41D3N (28 Febbraio 2021)

Diciamo che gli sta girando tutto bene. Al primo tiro in porta le partite le indirizzano subito come vogliono loro. Poi è dura se mettono il pullman davanti la loro porta e vanno di contropiede.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Si, ma li sentite Adani e Trevisani??

Come mai nessuno dice che è tutto troppo facile per l'Inter, che il Genoa si è già consegnato schierando una formazione oscena?

Al momento sembra una squadra di serie c il genoa, li stanno piallando.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ma una volta il turn over non si faceva dopo lo sforzo?
Che formazione ha messo ballardini?
Sta giocando col genoa 2.
L'avrà data per persa prima di giocarla e si riposano per mercoledì.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Sta giocando il Genoa 3 a dirla tutta, Scamacca non giocava titolare da mesi, da mesi!

E' indecente la prestazione del Genoa!!!

E tanto so che non vinceremo lo scudetto, sto facendo proprio il solito discorso generale sulla Serie A allenante.

Fa schifo la Serie A. Schifo.


----------



## kipstar (28 Febbraio 2021)

l'atteggiamento sarà sempre lo stesso....aspetteranno tutti.... che sia la giuve o il crotone.....oggi il genoa ha il possesso palla....ma non gli serve.....


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2021)

Se ci si vuole consolare si potrebbe ricordare che con Conte e supersquadrone sono di nuovo fuori CL e hanno dovuto aspettare fino a febbraio per andare in cima.
Noi speriamo di non essere la " fiamma che arde col doppio di splendore e brucia per metà tempo" (cit.).
Non amo il 3-5-2, men che che meno il 4-3-3, ma forse per qualcuno dei nostri sarebbe la svolta.
E comunque se sei statico e non ne hai più esistono solo moduli che ti fanno soffrire meno, ma non invertire


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2021)

È un tiro a segno praticamente


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Campionato mai iniziato quest'anno. Non mi sento neanche di fargli i complimenti, vincere uno scudetto senza pagare i cartellini non è poi tanto difficile. Soprattutto se la favorita è senza allenatore.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se ci si vuole consolare si potrebbe ricordare che con Conte e supersquadrone sono di nuovo fuori CL e hanno dovuto aspettare fino a febbraio per andare in cima.
> Noi speriamo di non essere la " fiamma che arde col doppio di splendore e brucia per metà tempo" (cit.).
> Non amo il 3-5-2, men che che meno il 4-3-3, ma forse per qualcuno dei nostri sarebbe la svolta.
> E comunque se sei statico e non ne hai più esistono solo moduli che ti fanno soffrire meno, ma non invertire



Consola il fatto che con questa serie A non allenante, in Europa non combineranno mai nulla di nulla.
Ma secondo voi perchè fanno così fatica in Europa? Basta guardare la mezz'ora di oggi...

Oggi sinceramente è assurdo, sarebbe andato bene giovedì col Parma... ma oggi....


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma una volta il turn over non si faceva dopo lo sforzo?
> Che formazione ha messo ballardini?
> Sta giocando col genoa 2.
> L'avrà data per persa prima di giocarla e si riposano per mercoledì.



No, sta già facendo turnover per il partitone contro di noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2021)

Zapata prima ha dato una sportellata a barella, ora a bastoni. È in clima derby


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Zapata prima ha dato una sportellata a barella, ora a bastoni. È in clima derby



Cristianone mio


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Hanno tutti i titolari a disposizione praticamente da ottobre.. assurdo


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Zapata prima ha dato una sportellata a barella, ora a bastoni. È in clima derby


Pareggino a tempo scaduto?


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Il genoa come pensa di segnare se in area c'è sempre il povero scamacca solo, marcato da 3 avversari?


----------



## R41D3N (28 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Hanno tutti i titolari a disposizione praticamente da ottobre.. assurdo



È questo il punto, se poi consideri che hanno vinto alcune partite in maniera assurda, tipo la sfida contro il Napoli, allora hai l'esatta dimensione della loro stagione.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il genoa come pensa di segnare se in area c'è sempre il povero scamacca solo, marcato da 3 avversari?



Infatti Ema non ci pensa minimamente.

L'imperativo di oggi, considerata la formazione schierata è uno solo: PERDERE E PERDEREMO!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Hanno tutti i titolari a disposizione praticamente da ottobre.. assurdo



Assurdo, per non parlare di Lukaku. Sembra fatto di adamantio.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Trevisani: "dentro Berhami e Oguenè, il Genoa non attinge dai soliti che l'hanno rimessa in sesto, quelli vanno per la Samp"
Adani (il fenomeno lo fa con tutti, con l'Inter tace): "Beh al '70 si vede per gli ultimi venti minuti se inserire due attaccanti"
Trevisani: "beh, bisogna tenere conto della partita di mercoledì con la Samp"

Complimenti a tutti, bellissimo spot per la serie A.

Fuori Radovanovic e Strootman....

ahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Raga mercoledì c'è Samp-Genoa la partita dell'anno per le genovesi è normale che oggi abbiano fatto turnover


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Mi chiedo come si possa esultare alle sconfitta della Juventus se l'alternativa è veder vincere questi ladri legalizzati.

Senza mai infortunati e soprattutto senza quasi mai positivi, soprattutto Lukaku sta sempre bene.

E' una lotta decisamente impari.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2021)

Boh, veramente imprendibile?


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Sisborra che dimentica completamente Darmian, Perin che non prova nemmeno la parata

Poi contro di noi fanno sempre le partite della vita

Ma di che parliamo??


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come si possa esultare alle sconfitta della Juventus se l'alternativa è veder vincere questi ladri legalizzati.
> 
> Senza mai infortunati e soprattutto senza quasi mai positivi, soprattutto Lukaku sta sempre bene.
> 
> E' una lotta decisamente impari.



Bingo.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come si possa esultare alle sconfitta della Juventus se l'alternativa è veder vincere questi ladri legalizzati.
> 
> Senza mai infortunati e soprattutto senza quasi mai positivi, soprattutto Lukaku sta sempre bene.
> 
> E' una lotta decisamente impari.



l'Inter ha avuto molti positivi e infortuni vari a inizio campionato, quando a noi andava tutto benino. Che poi loro avessero lo squadrone e le assenze passassero inosservate è un altro discorso


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> l'Inter ha avuto molti positivi e infortuni vari a inizio campionato, quando a noi andava tutto benino. Che poi loro avessero lo squadrone e le assenze passassero inosservate è un altro discorso



Se non erro ci sono molti giocatori dell'inter che hanno più presenze del nostro pioli.
Lukaku in tutto il campionato ha avuto solo un indurimento mercoledì che ha assorbito 3 giorni dopo nel primo tempo in panchina per poi entrare nel secondo. 

In tempi di covid questo è razzismo della salute. 
Anche avere troppa salute è offensivo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga mercoledì c'è Samp-Genoa la partita dell'anno per le genovesi è normale che oggi abbiano fatto turnover



Si sì, pure l’Udinese oggi con la Fiorentina ha fatto turnover, per preparare la partita contro di noi Mercoledì.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Chiedo per un amico:
avete mai visto avversari contro di noi rinunciatari come il Genoa di oggi?

Partita paradossale, simbolo del fatto che in Europa le itagliote fanno schifo.

Contro di noi quest'anno nessuno ha mai fatto così schifo, nemmeno nelle due vittorie contro il Crotone o in casa con lo Spezia.
Abbiamo sempre sofferto, anche nelle vittorie.
Oggi non pervenuti gli avversari dell'Inter, non me l'aspettavo, poi mi hanno fatto notare che mercoledì c'è il derby.

Campionato penoso. Penoso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Chiedo per un amico:
> avete mai visto avversari contro di noi rinunciatari come il Genoa di oggi?



Risposta facile facile: no.

Chiedo anche io per un amico: avete mai visto squadre provinciali mettere le riserve come fatto oggi dall’Udinese con la Fiorentina per preparare una partita di tre giorni dopo contro Inda e Gobbi (c’era Udinese-Fiorentina è quel cuckold di Gotti ha pensato bene di tenere fuori diversi titolari per poter fornire una prestazione da invasati contro di noi come all’andata, quando sembravano 22 vs 11 e l’abbiamo sfangata solo grazie ad una magia di Ibra)? Anche qui la domanda è retorica.

Ma il campionato non è falsato, eh.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Risposta facile facile: no.
> 
> Chiedo anche io per un amico: avete mai visto squadre provinciali mettere le riserve come fatto oggi dall’Udinese con la Fiorentina per preparare una partita di tre giorni dopo contro Inda e Gobbi? Anche qui la domanda è retorica.
> 
> Ma il campionato non è falsato, eh.



Il campionato è falsatissimo, come sostengo sempre.

Dal momento che ho sto amore incondizionato per il Milan non riesco a non seguirlo e mi faccio il sangue amaro da quasi venti anni a questa parte, ma vincere questo campionato se ti chiami Milan non è una impresa.
E' una mission impossible..
La corazzata Inter ci sta riuscendo solo per la combo salute + eliminazione coppe, altrimenti sarebbe, as usual, Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il campionato è falsatissimo, come sostengo sempre.
> 
> Dal momento che ho sto amore incondizionato per il Milan non riesco a non seguirlo e mi faccio il sangue amaro da quasi venti anni a questa parte, ma vincere questo campionato se ti chiami Milan non è una impresa.
> E' una mission impossible..
> La corazzata Inter ci sta riuscendo solo per la combo salute + eliminazione coppe, altrimenti sarebbe, as usual, Juve.



Il problema è che qua anche i posti CL sono prenotati.

Quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri in Samp-BG è palese. Quanto fatto da Gotti in Udinese-Fiorentina, dove ha risparmiato i suoi sgherri migliori solo per fare un dispetto a noi (quando OVVIAMENTE ha più possibilità di fare punti con la Fiorentina che con noi) lo è ancora di più.

Il Milan sta bene dove è stato dal post-2012. Questo è il messaggio. Lì deve rimanere, e se non rimarrà lì sarà stato contro tutto e tutti. 

E gli anticomplottari che non vedono aldilà del proprio naso per me possono tranquillamente andare affanbrodo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

Adani in diretta non fa che ribadire che il genoa pensa alla partita di mercoledì. 
Imbarazzante.
Se la potevano giocare al bar al terzo tempo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> l'Inter ha avuto molti positivi e infortuni vari a inizio campionato, quando a noi andava tutto benino. Che poi loro avessero lo squadrone e le assenze passassero inosservate è un altro discorso



Molti positivi e molti infortuni proprio no, o comunque molti meno che noi


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani in diretta non fa che ribadire che il genoa pensa alla partita di mercoledì.
> Imbarazzante.
> Se la potevano giocare al bar al terzo tempo.



Se leggi ho riportato nel topic un duetto Trevisani-Adani ad inizio ripresa...agghiacciante


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2021)

Questi non subiscono manco più gol; tutta la differenza tra noi e loro sta vendendo fuori nel giro di 2-3 giornate.
Hanno praticamente vinto lo scudetto domenica scorsa.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che qua anche i posti CL sono prenotati.
> 
> Quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri in Samp-BG è palese. Quanto fatto da Gotti in Udinese-Fiorentina, dove ha risparmiato i suoi sgherri migliori solo per fare un dispetto a noi (quando OVVIAMENTE ha più possibilità di fare punti con la Fiorentina che con noi) lo è ancora di più.
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno, noi non dobbiamo in alcun modo stare lì.
Chiaramente non è possibile decidere scientificamente il tutto, ma diciamo che le direttive sono chiare da sempre.


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani in diretta non fa che ribadire che il genoa pensa alla partita di mercoledì.
> Imbarazzante.
> Se la potevano giocare al bar al terzo tempo.



Hanno il derby, ci sta.
La cosa davvero sconcertante è che nessuno pensi a penalizzare l'Inter per i mancati pagamenti.
Lo jangsu ha vinto il campionato scorso ma non si iscriverà al prossimo perché suning non ha una lira. Gli vogliono consentire di farlo anche in Italia o facciamo le persone serie?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Se leggi ho riportato nel topic un duetto Trevisani-Adani ad inizio ripresa...agghiacciante



Vedrai che l'inter la farà franca pure per le scadenze non rispettate.
Tecnicamente l'inter andrebbe espulsa dal campionato. 
Mi aspetto a breve una bella uscita di adl.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno, noi non dobbiamo in alcun modo stare lì.
> Chiaramente non è possibile decidere scientificamente il tutto, ma diciamo che le direttive sono chiare da sempre.



Esatto, ed è curioso come coloro che giustificano la Samp che è scesa con la formazione B contro i bergamosci non dicano nulla di quanto fatto oggi dall’Udinese. Strano davvero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2021)

Sky ha tutta la cricca juventina marcia fino al midollo, per l'Inter ha questi due esaltati in telecronaca da radiare dall'albo, e noi chi abbiamo come rappresentanti? Peppino Di stefano e Costacurta?


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ed è curioso come coloro che giustificano la Samp che è scesa con la formazione B contro i bergamosci non dicano nulla di quanto fatto oggi dall’Udinese. Strano davvero.



Dormono in piedi.
Sono i primi a parlare di complotti covid, in politica, dappertutto.. nel calcio no, lì dicono che siamo piangina.

Lo sport è come il resto della vita, valgono le stesse meschine regole ormai. 

La Serie A è malata. Fino al midollo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dormono in piedi.
> Sono i primi a parlare di complotti covid, in politica, dappertutto.. nel calcio no, lì dicono che siamo piangina.
> 
> Lo sport è come il resto della vita, valgono le stesse meschine regole ormai.
> ...



Quando vedranno i cani ******** atalantini fare, nei prossimi decenni, la fine dei tossici che sono (cosa che comunque non gli auguro, ma se dovesse accadere - come successo in passato ai giocatori della “grande Inter” di Herrera e della Fiorentina d’antan - potrebbero biasimare solo sé stessi), capiranno cosa è stato questo periodo.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assurdo, per non parlare di Lukaku. Sembra fatto di adamantio.



Hai ragione Lollo.. è impressionante, un animale.. mi pare che le abbia giocate tutte a parte quella col sassuolo.. vorrei vedere l'inter giocare senza di lui per 10 match come accaduto a noi con Ibra


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Consola il fatto che con questa serie A non allenante, in Europa non combineranno mai nulla di nulla.
> Ma secondo voi perchè fanno così fatica in Europa? Basta guardare la mezz'ora di oggi...
> 
> Oggi sinceramente è assurdo, sarebbe andato bene giovedì col Parma... ma oggi....



va be ma in europa sono improponibili...... non scherziamo. 
con un centrocampo del genere in europa fai fatica a passare il girone, come abbiamo visto.

il prossimo anno saranno teste di serie. ci sarà da ridere se escono anche così. i ladri, piuttosto, se beccano una 3a scomoda potrebbero uscire al girone ahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

certo che un po' va bene ma leggere continuamente di questi piagnistei da 5a elementare non fa bene neanche alla reputazione dei tifosi del milan. non si sa più a cosa attaccarsi oramai.
vediamo di fare il nostro senza pensare sempre agli altri.

con la spezia abbiam fatto schifo punto e stop, non è colpa del la spezia. idem la stella rossa.
nel derby ci han triturato ed è solo colpa nostra.
giochiamo come si deve e il 4o posto è nostro poche balle. non è che le altre le possono perdere tutte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che un po' va bene ma leggere continuamente di questi piagnistei da 5a elementare



Far notare che non è normale quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri che è sceso in campo con le terze scelte coi bergamaschi non è piagnisteo, come non è piagnisteo far notare che il mitico Gotti oggi, in Udinese-Fiorentina, ha schierato diverse riserve unicamente per potersi preparare a rompere i maroni a noi il 3 Marzo, manco gli venisse in tasca qualcosa a rischiare di sacrificare una partita contro la Fiorentina 

Far notare queste dinamiche che FALSANO i campionati e li indirizzano su posizioni prestabilite in base a chi deve stare dentro e chi fuori non è un piagnisteo, è far notare la tela del ragno.

Detto questo, se facciamo il nostro in CL ci andiamo comunque, ma non è possibile che si debba sempre farlo contro tutto e tutti.

Perché se io devo giocare contro squadre che si risparmiano apposta per affrontarmi (come l’Udinese ha fatto oggi) mentre mie rivali dirette affrontano squadre in ciabatte, come fatto dall’Atalanta, non si può parlare di campionato regolare. Punto. È un dato di fatto, non un piagnisteo.

Siamo ai limiti dell’illecito sportivo.


----------



## Love (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Far notare che non è normale quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri che è sceso in campo con le terze scelte coi bergamaschi non è piagnisteo, *come non è piagnisteo far notare che il mitico Gotti oggi, in Udinese-Fiorentina, ha schierato diverse riserve unicamente per potersi preparare a rompere i maroni a noi il 3 Marzo*, manco gli venisse in tasca qualcosa a sacrificare una partita contro la Fiorentina (contro la quale avevano molte più chances di fare punti).
> 
> Far notare queste dinamiche che FALSANO i campionati e li indirizzano su posizioni prestabilite in base a chi deve stare dentro e chi fuori non è un piagnisteo, è far notare la tela del ragno.
> 
> ...



Hai detto una cosa del genere anche in un altro post e incuriosito sono andato a vedere la formazione dell'udinese oggi e settimana scorsa...non cambia nulla se non per pereyra squalificato..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Far notare che non è normale quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri che è sceso in campo con le terze scelte coi bergamaschi non è piagnisteo, come non è piagnisteo far notare che il mitico Gotti oggi, in Udinese-Fiorentina, ha schierato diverse riserve unicamente per potersi preparare a rompere i maroni a noi il 3 Marzo, manco gli venisse in tasca qualcosa a sacrificare una partita contro la Fiorentina (contro la quale avevano molte più chances di fare punti).
> 
> Far notare queste dinamiche che FALSANO i campionati e li indirizzano su posizioni prestabilite in base a chi deve stare dentro e chi fuori non è un piagnisteo, è far notare la tela del ragno.
> 
> ...



Perfetto fratello. 
Perfetto. 
Pretendere uno sport che sia tale significa amarlo ,non ripudiarlo. 

Peppino impastato diceva che i giornalisti sono i veri paladini della giustizia se fanno il loro lavoro come si deve.
Noi tifosi abbiamo il dovere morale di denunciare il marcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Hai detto una cosa del genere anche in un altro post e incuriosito sono andato a vedere la formazione dell'udinese oggi e settimana scorsa...non cambia nulla se non per pereyra squalificato..



Cito Joker



JoKeR ha scritto:


> Fuori Samir, Pereyra, Zegeelar... così... giusto riposo, giocano troppo: in settimana hanno giocato la finale del mondiale per club.



Evidentemente è un po’ che si stanno risparmiando per fare la super prestazione a San Siro. L’Atalanta dopo quanto fatto a San Siro ci ha messo svariate partite a riprendersi, allo Spezia sta succedendo la stessa cosa. Sono cose che evidentemente Gotti ha messo in conto, e vuole arrivare a Milano con le pile carichissime, un po’ come all’andata quando sembravano invasati e sembrava di giocare 11 vs 22 e l’abbiamo risolta solo grazie ad una rovesciata di Zeta.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto fratello.
> Perfetto.
> Pretendere uno sport che sia tale significa amarlo ,non ripudiarlo.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati, ma quale marcio. Ascolta le anime candide, il marcio è solo nella nostra testa.


----------



## Love (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cito Joker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pereyra e Zegeelar erano squalificati...samir anche settimana scorsa non ha giocato..ragazzi non fatevi i film anche con l'udinese...


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2021)

Se ciao core


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Febbraio 2021)

Credo di non sbagliarmi se dico che e' dai tempi di Maradona che un giocatore non era cosi decisivo e fondamentale per la vittoria dello scudetto della propria squadra,Lukaku.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Pereyra e Zegeelar erano squalificati...samir anche settimana scorsa non ha giocato..ragazzi non fatevi i film anche con l'udinese...



“ "Nel 2002 l'Udinese, che si era salvata dalla retrocessione una giornata prima, giocava all'ultima giornata contro la Juventus, che doveva vincere a tutti i costi. L'Inter di Cuper era prima, ma perse a Roma contro la Lazio. La Juventus batté per 2-0 l'Udinese e vinse il campionato. Io avevo sempre giocato da titolare, ma quella partita non la giocai. Non volevo fare biscotti. Alcuni giorni prima dissi 'non gioco'. Sono sempre stato molto chiaro". (Mauricio Pineda)

Hai ragione, farsi “film” sull’Udinese è assurdo, mica parliamo di un club che contro di noi e l’Inda gioca sempre come se avessimo sgozzato la madre ai loro tesserati mentre si genuflette coi padroni del vapore. Figuriamoci quindi se potrebbero avere interesse a mettercelo in culo per la corsa Champions.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Febbraio 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Pereyra e Zegeelar erano squalificati...samir anche settimana scorsa non ha giocato..ragazzi non fatevi i film anche con l'udinese...



In questo caso faccio mea culpa, non ho controllato gli squalificati Udinese.
Ma il discorso resta in piedi, perchè invece ho controllato Genoa e Samp.. e non sono normali le due prestazioni delle genoane.

Sull'Udinese non vado a vedere e mi fido se dici che sono squalificati.. e Deoulofeu? Giocavano con Makengo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In questo caso faccio mea culpa, non ho controllato gli squalificati Udinese.
> Ma il discorso resta in piedi, perchè invece ho controllato Genoa e Samp.. e non sono normali le due prestazioni delle genoane.
> 
> Sull'Udinese non vado a vedere e mi fido se dici che sono squalificati.. e Deoulofeu? Giocavano con Makengo.



Da Udineseblog.it

“Deulofeu va di corsa e punta ad esserci nell'infrasettimanale di mercoledì 3 marzo contro il Milan”

Tranquillo che contro il Milan i migliori ci sono sempre tutti, e giocano sempre con gli occhi iniettati di sangue, come se (come se?) avessero ricevuto delle direttive e dei ricchi incentivi per comportarsi così. 

Paradossalmente sono quasi più fiducioso nei tre punti stasera che mercoledì.

Ah, e contro lo Spezia abbiamo fatto pena, verissimo, ma ho riguardato la partita e questi hanno offerto una prestazione che ora quando giocano non fanno più nemmeno lontanamente, proprio in termini di intensità e cattiveria.


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Da Udineseblog.it
> 
> “Deulofeu va di corsa e punta ad esserci nell'infrasettimanale di mercoledì 3 marzo contro il Milan”
> 
> ...



Lo Spezia ha sempre fatto schifo, ha fatto 4-5 partite decenti e si parla di miracolo "italiano", ma è la classica squadretta che ogni anno fa per l'appunto quelle 4-5 partite dove overperforma per poi tornare a fare schifo perennemente.
Ovviamente, ci abbiamo perso noi perché siamo scarsi e senza palle.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo Spezia ha sempre fatto schifo, ha fatto 4-5 partite decenti e si parla di miracolo "italiano", ma è la classica squadretta che ogni anno fa per l'appunto quelle 4-5 partite dove overperforma per poi tornare a fare schifo perennemente.
> Ovviamente, ci abbiamo perso noi perché siamo scarsi e senza palle.


La cosa peggiore è che non finiranno manco in B, visti i 7 punti di vantaggio e quanto viaggiano dietro, cioè a rilento. Peccato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Far notare che non è normale quanto fatto oggi da Ranieri che è sceso in campo con le terze scelte coi bergamaschi non è piagnisteo, come non è piagnisteo far notare che il mitico Gotti oggi, in Udinese-Fiorentina, ha schierato diverse riserve unicamente per potersi preparare a rompere i maroni a noi il 3 Marzo, manco gli venisse in tasca qualcosa a rischiare di sacrificare una partita contro la Fiorentina
> 
> Far notare queste dinamiche che FALSANO i campionati e li indirizzano su posizioni prestabilite in base a chi deve stare dentro e chi fuori non è un piagnisteo, è far notare la tela del ragno.
> 
> ...



ma per piacere dai... butti tutto nel calderone per far caciara e basta.
questo è il 3d di inter-genoa. 8 pagine di piagnistei perchè il genoa mette i panchinari che tra 3 giorni ha il derby e perchè all'inter non si fanno mai male. 3 mesi a dire che non si fanno mai male... magari non giocano con rottami di 40 anni o non vanno in giro a prendersi il covid, no?
stiamo scadendo nel ridicolo. veramente.
lamentarsi per cose serie sono il 1o ma per ste boiate c'è da aver vergogna.

l'udinese oggi ha vinto, quindi a maggior ragione dobbiamo tacere sulla loro formazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In questo caso faccio mea culpa, non ho controllato gli squalificati Udinese.
> Ma il discorso resta in piedi, perchè invece ho controllato Genoa e Samp.. e non sono normali le due prestazioni delle genoane.
> 
> Sull'Udinese non vado a vedere e mi fido se dici che sono squalificati.. e Deoulofeu? Giocavano con Makengo.



ma hanno il derby tra 3 giorni dai... è sempre stato così.
calabria si è fatto squalificare per giocare il derby e la spezia ci ha battuto. parma cagliari ecc si sarebbero dovute arrabbiare con noi in quel caso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per piacere dai... butti tutto nel calderone per far caciara e basta.
> questo è il 3d di inter-genoa. 8 pagine di piagnistei perchè il genoa mette i panchinari che tra 3 giorni ha il derby e perchè all'inter non si fanno mai male. 3 mesi a dire che non si fanno mai male... magari non giocano con rottami di 40 anni o non vanno in giro a prendersi il covid, no?
> stiamo scadendo nel ridicolo. veramente.
> lamentarsi per cose serie sono il 1o ma per ste boiate c'è da aver vergogna.
> ...



Il fatto che sia considerato normale che una squadra falsi i campionati perché “tra tre giorni ha il derby” (un derby di cui frega solo a loro) e che l’Udinese tenga fuori i buoni per il Milan (poco importa che abbia vinto oggi, è il concetto alla base che è malato) è proprio il motivo per il quale in Italia il calcio è in queste condizioni.

Con la qualificazione CL ballano centinaia di milioni di euro nei prossimi anni per il Milan, voglio vedere se a fine stagione i tre punti regalati (letteralmente regalati) oggi dalla Samp risultassero decisivi... l’unico modo per rendere irrilevanti queste robe qui sono i playoff e i playout. È indecente che i destini di club con centinaia di milioni di tifosi vengano decisi da delle provinciali che non hanno nulla da chiedere se non salvarsi e che si permettono di indirizzare interi campionati giocando alla morte solo quando pare a loro o quando conviene a loro e regalando punti quando conviene. Non è solo inammissibile, è indecente.

Saluti.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con la qualificazione CL ballano centinaia di milioni di euro nei prossimi anni per il Milan, voglio vedere se a fine stagione i tre punti regalati (letteralmente regalati) oggi dalla Samp risultassero decisivi... l’unico modo per rendere irrilevanti queste robe qui sono i playoff e i playout. È indecente che i destini di club con centinaia di milioni di tifosi vengano decisi da delle provinciali che non hanno nulla da chiedere se non salvarsi e che si permettono di indirizzare interi campionati giocando alla morte solo quando pare a loro o quando conviene a loro e regalando punti quando conviene. Non è solo inammissibile, è indecente.
> 
> Saluti.



Lascia perdere dai
La Samp nel girone di andata ha battuto l'Atalanta, oltre a Lazio e Inter. 
Quindi se perdiamo la qualificazione in CL sarà perché la Samp ha falsato la corsa CL?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia considerato normale che una squadra falsi i campionati perché “tra tre giorni ha il derby” (un derby di cui frega solo a loro) e che l’Udinese tenga fuori i buoni per il Milan (poco importa che abbia vinto oggi, è il concetto alla base che è malato) è proprio il motivo per il quale in Italia il calcio è in queste condizioni.
> 
> Con la qualificazione CL ballano centinaia di milioni di euro nei prossimi anni per il Milan, voglio vedere se a fine stagione i tre punti regalati (letteralmente regalati) oggi dalla Samp risultassero decisivi... l’unico modo per rendere irrilevanti queste robe qui sono i playoff e i playout. È indecente che i destini di club con centinaia di milioni di tifosi vengano decisi da delle provinciali che non hanno nulla da chiedere se non salvarsi e che si permettono di indirizzare interi campionati giocando alla morte solo quando pare a loro o quando conviene a loro e regalando punti quando conviene. Non è solo inammissibile, è indecente.
> 
> Saluti.



ognuno fa il turnover che gli va. anche noi abbiam falsato la zona retrocessione lasciando vincere un'indecenza come lo spezia perchè pensavamo al derby. ma guardarsi in casa propria ogni tanto no? e non è vero che l'udinese ha tenuto fuori i buoni, inutile ripeterlo, non è così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia considerato normale che una squadra falsi i campionati perché “tra tre giorni ha il derby” (un derby di cui frega solo a loro) e che l’Udinese tenga fuori i buoni per il Milan (poco importa che abbia vinto oggi, è il concetto alla base che è malato) è proprio il motivo per il quale in Italia il calcio è in queste condizioni.
> 
> Con la qualificazione CL ballano centinaia di milioni di euro nei prossimi anni per il Milan, voglio vedere se a fine stagione i tre punti regalati (letteralmente regalati) oggi dalla Samp risultassero decisivi... l’unico modo per rendere irrilevanti queste robe qui sono i playoff e i playout. È indecente che i destini di club con centinaia di milioni di tifosi vengano decisi da delle provinciali che non hanno nulla da chiedere se non salvarsi e che si permettono di indirizzare interi campionati giocando alla morte solo quando pare a loro o quando conviene a loro e regalando punti quando conviene. Non è solo inammissibile, è indecente.
> 
> Saluti.



ognuno fa il turnover che gli va. anche noi abbiam falsato la zona retrocessione lasciando vincere un'indecenza come lo spezia perchè pensavamo al derby. ma guardarsi in casa propria ogni tanto no? e non è vero che l'udinese ha tenuto fuori i buoni, inutile ripeterlo, non è così.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere dai
> La Samp nel girone di andata ha battuto l'Atalanta, oltre a Lazio e Inter.
> Quindi se perdiamo la qualificazione in CL sarà perché la Samp ha falsato la corsa CL?



Nel girone d’andata la Samp fa sempre così, poi appena si salva ogni anno poi comincia a scansarsi e a regalare punti. Sempre fatto, specie coi gobbi. 

Sono cose che succedono ma che non c’entrano nulla con le logiche sportive.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ognuno fa il turnover che gli va. anche noi abbiam falsato la zona retrocessione lasciando vincere un'indecenza come lo spezia perchè pensavamo al derby. ma guardarsi in casa propria ogni tanto no? e non è vero che l'udinese ha tenuto fuori i buoni, inutile ripeterlo, non è così.



Con lo Spezia avevamo gente come Bennacer, Chala e Kessie che non si reggeva manco in piedi, non li abbiamo certo lasciati vincere volontariamente.

Ma va bene così dai, le inculate di due anni fa https://www.milanworld.net/juvesntu...nchieste-vt76656-post1839019.html#post1839019 evidentemente non sono bastate.

Speriamo di tirarci su da stasera altrimenti ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel girone d’andata la Samp fa sempre così, poi appena si salva ogni anno poi comincia a scansarsi e a regalare punti. Sempre fatto, specie coi gobbi.
> 
> Sono cose che succedono ma che non c’entrano nulla con le logiche sportive.



Se le squadre di centro classifica andassero forte sia all'andata che al ritorno non sarebbero squadre di centro classifica. E' perfettamente nelle logiche sportive lasciare dei punti quando l'obiettivo è vicino o è raggiunto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se le squadre di centro classifica andassero forte sia all'andata che al ritorno non sarebbero squadre di centro classifica. E' perfettamente nelle logiche sportive lasciare dei punti quando l'obiettivo è vicino o è raggiunto.



Allora la Lazio ha fatto bene due anni fa a far passeggiare i bergamaschi all’Olimpico (con Wallace che sembrava ubriaco ed è stato decisivo mai goal atalatrini facendo errori che manco in D), tanto:

1. Erano già fuori dalla CL.

2. Sono stati ricompensati dalla Coppa Italia.

E a maggior ragione fanno fatto bene i gobbi a regalare il punticino ai Bergamosci alla penultima.

Per evitare queste cose sono necessari playoff e playout, finché le cose resteranno così rimarrà lo spazio per falsare i campionati, e le provinciali si sottometteranno sempre ai padroni del vapore (guardacaso le squadre di centro classifica con noi non si scansano mai, due anni fa 
pure il Frosinone già retrocesso venne a San Siro a cercare di vincere, e all’ultima dovemmo dare l’anima per battere -inutilmente- la Spal, che giocò come se dovessero vincere lo scudetto quando invece non avevano più nulla da chiedere al campionato). Vanno resi irrilevanti gli scansamenti, e l’unico modo sono i playoff e i playout.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2021)

6 vittorie di fila, 17 goal fatti 1 subito.

Alla fine sono li con merito. I numeri lasciano poco spazio a dubbi.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per piacere dai... butti tutto nel calderone per far caciara e basta.
> questo è il 3d di inter-genoa. 8 pagine di piagnistei perchè il genoa mette i panchinari che tra 3 giorni ha il derby e perchè all'inter non si fanno mai male. 3 mesi a dire che non si fanno mai male... magari non giocano con rottami di 40 anni o non vanno in giro a prendersi il covid, no?
> stiamo scadendo nel ridicolo. veramente.
> lamentarsi per cose serie sono il 1o ma per ste boiate c'è da aver vergogna.
> ...



Ma era anche in epoca Galliani che parlava di amico Preziosi e poi il Genoa oltre a dare i bidoni al Milan e i fuoriclasse all'inter si scansava contro l'Inter e faceva la partita della vita contro il Milan.

Se fai i raggi ai giocatori dell'Inter le ossa sono rotte e non saldate, ma il doping li rende immuni al dolore. Lo si capisce dai piedi storti e la totale mancanza di coordinazione.


----------

